# Has evolution ended with us or is a "better" version of ourselves coming?



## Ralphy1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Maybe over million of years a less predatory and violent form will take over just like we did from the Neanderthal.  Your thoughts are encouraged but I can't guarantee that they won't be disparaged...


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 16, 2014)

How can it possibly get any better than us Ralphy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Great point! How can perfection be improved?


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 16, 2014)

On second thought I do know some people who could use a lot of improving. But if we keep improving too at the same rate they will never catch up to us anyway.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, in any species there is always some more evolved than others.  It probably has something to do with patterns of breeding...


----------



## rt3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Evolution isn't a final process nor is it a process that always produces the best result. Gains in some areas will cause losses in others. Inflammation is a good example. It was pretty useful a long time ago if one got bit in the rear by a saber tooth, but causes way to many problems in modern man. Evolution is DNAs way of playing the odds on favorite. No promises on the best mix. Could be a simple virus or a complex set up such as mammals. How evolved something is assumes some previous definition or classification system but really involves some type of ladder putting humans at the top. Usually getting or having something else pick up the work load. Beasts of burden, computers, slaves. Has nothing to do with how the dice will end up.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 16, 2014)

Can't really worry about it, we have our time as the dinosaurs did, our fate will be met in kind in time and life on earth possibly will go on with whatever forms from the leftover DNA or not.  Could happen today or some 100s of years from now.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2014)

Humanity is headed for a brick wall.  A combination of Overpopulation, and Automation is going to create a crisis before the end of this century that will validate many of the Biblical predictions of Armageddon.  Half the global population already lives in poverty, and the population will nearly double by the year 2100.  At some point, in another few decades, all Hell is going to break loose, and there will be one more Massive War.  It will not be Nation against Nation, but rather the Have's vs. the Have-Not's.  It will depend upon whether the Have's run out of bullets, before the Have Not's run out of bodies.  

If the Haves win, nations will come together under a common government and language, and Mankind will reach for the Stars.  If the Have Not's win, humanity will revert back to the Dark Ages.  

None of us Seniors will live to see this day, but our Grandkids, and beyond, will face a future that few alive today can imagine.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 16, 2014)

We could hope to be here as long as the Dino's, so far we ain't close. He who has the most whiskey wins.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2014)

In terms of how long this planet has supported life, Humans are just a blink of the eye.  What the future holds is anyone's guess, but our supposed "superiority" could be our biggest risk towards longevity.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 16, 2014)

rt3 said:


> We could hope to be here as long as the Dino's, so far we ain't close. He who has the most whiskey wins.



You are right, we haven't come close yet to the years that dinosaurs roamed the earth. So whatever species is going to come after us [who knows what?] could well be entirely different, perhaps an entirely new thing [like us.]The creationists will not like to hear this of course.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 16, 2014)

The earth itself won't last forever.


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 16, 2014)

oakapple said:


> So whatever species is going to come after us [who knows what?] could well be entirely different, perhaps an en
> tirely new thing [like us.]



There is already species coming after us its called the U.S. Government.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 16, 2014)

rt3 said:


> We could hope to be here as long as the Dino's, so far we ain't close. He who has the most whiskey wins.



I never said we would be here as long, just that we will be till out time is up whenever that will be, and then whatever new specie forms, so be it, but, I'm not worrying in the mean time.  Our time just might be that we kill each other off by nuking each other if a meteorite doesn't do it first.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 16, 2014)

My own view is that in the next several hundred years human life on planet earth will be extremely stressed by the effects of global warming. It really is very hard to imagine what traits will contribute most to survival is a world of severe competition for resources. I fear altruism will not be one of them. I'm sure cockroaches will be here when we're gone, so maybe some genetic engineering with some cockroach DNA will be the answer.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 16, 2014)

It will be robots and the machines - artificial intelligence - they are here now!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2014)

I think we could do with a bit of DE-evolution ...


----------



## Cookie (Dec 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbt30UnzRWw

Phew - Thanks Phil - we needed that - it was getting pretty heavy there for a minute.  These guys are a scream.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2014)

Cookie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbt30UnzRWw
> 
> Phew - Thanks Phil - we needed that - it was getting pretty heavy there for a minute.  These guys are a scream.



They're such geeks, but such _entertaining_ geeks! Thanks for the earwig!


----------



## drifter (Dec 16, 2014)

There's always a new and improved versions of ourselves just around the bend.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> My own view is that in the next several hundred years human life on planet earth will be extremely stressed by the effects of global warming. It really is very hard to imagine what traits will contribute most to survival is a world of severe competition for resources. I fear altruism will not be one of them. I'm sure cockroaches will be here when we're gone, so maybe some genetic engineering with some cockroach DNA will be the answer.



Humans face some severe challenges in the future...Overpopulation, Climate Change, and Automation...just to name a few.  Any one of these could be catastrophic, but all 3 coming together in a short period of time is going to make for some very hard times.


----------



## Susie (Apr 19, 2016)

Not robots, machines, artificial intelligence, or a better version of ourselves, but "cockroaches"!!!
They will survive to the bitter end.
Yeah, cockroaches of the world!    :king:


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 19, 2016)

Humans are the only species to worry about things like time, the end of time, the beginning of time, the passage of time, what came before, what may or may not come after, overpopulation ... 

I could go on and on, because humans are also the only species to make lists ... 

And yet some humans think they are superior to every other form of life!  lol


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 19, 2016)

Susie said:


> Not robots, machines, artificial intelligence, or a better version of ourselves, but "cockroaches"!!!
> They will survive to the bitter end.
> Yeah, cockroaches of the world!    :king:



 The future of Long Beach, CA.


----------



## jujube (Apr 19, 2016)

Apres moi, le deluge.....


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 19, 2016)

Cookie said:


> It will be robots and the machines - artificial intelligence - they are here now!



Yep, the Age of Humankind will be replaced by their own creations - intelligent machines.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 20, 2016)

No need for further evolution in my case, I am perfect...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 20, 2016)

I keep saying Aliens are just cultivating us on this large petri globe, but nobody believes me .


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 20, 2016)

You should seek mental health counseling...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 20, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> You should seek mental health counseling...



Well it's a little late for that Father Ralphy. BTW, I found one of your friends on youtube sorry but I could not post it here


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Don't tease the good Father...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 20, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Don't tease the good Father...



Hey I'll message it to you. If I get banned I'll know you tattled


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 20, 2016)

I would prefer a massage, but I'll take what I can get...


----------



## Debby (Apr 20, 2016)

Don M. said:


> In terms of how long this planet has supported life, Humans are just a blink of the eye.  What the future holds is anyone's guess, but our supposed "superiority" could be our biggest risk towards longevity.




I think you and I are reading the same sort of books and articles Don.  Your previous comment (#8) contains a lot of my own 'concerns' for the future.  Regarding 'our supposed superiority', when the end that you suggest might happen does occur, I think we'd discover very quickly that we aren't as superior as we would like to think we are.  Particularly as humanities evolution right now is being impacted at the DNA level by all the chemicals in our environment which is one of the reasons for the obesity epidemic that is rife in the world.

By the way Don, your last name wouldn't be Murphy would it?


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 20, 2016)

It's too late, humanity is headed down the "highway-to-Hell", and no amount of technology will save us from the converging catastrophes(over population, global climate change...you know the rest).

Cockroaches will resume their roll as masters of the Earth.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 20, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Yep, the Age of Humankind will be replaced by their own creations - intelligent machines.



The problem with Artificial Intelligence is...will the "machines" consider humans worthwhile...or will we become like cockroaches to them?


----------



## oakapple (Apr 26, 2016)

Resistance is futile! Exterminate, exterminate!


----------

